# Apple Snail



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

MY apple snail just laid eggs i want to know whether they are fertilized or not

P.s. i only have one apple snail and dont know whether the eegs are fertilized like that of fishes


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

i could not get the image upload to work so here's the link :
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/img3326l.jpg/
sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think apple snails are one that needs "two to tango" so they are safe to keep one to a tank without worrying about young. How long have you the snail?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You could just leave them there and see if they hatch. They are above the water line, so they wont foul your water. They take a week to hatch. 

Apple snails do need 2 snails to reproduce though. If that snail has been in your tank for a while, with no other snail, then they are probably not fertilized.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wouldn't count on that. They aren't especially prone to laying eggs for no good reason. My guess is that they'll hatch. Maybe not, but probably.


----------

